# Shampoo info and testing, quite a few in here (pure shampoos)



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Shampoos tested and how i rate them so far (suposed to be mostly pure but others have sneaked in)

In order from top spot

Pure shampoos
1 - Nanolex (super slick)
2 - Autoglym pure
3 - Britemax pure max
4 - Valet pro concentrate
5 - G3 shampoo
6 - Car gods pure (way too pricey)

Shampoos with wax or enhancers
1 - Autoglym hd (very pricey but great shampoo)
2 - Liquid elements pearl rain
3 - Britemax clean max
4 - Sonax rich foam shampoo
5 - Valet pro poseidon
6 - G3 wash and wax

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

So over the next lets say weeks lol i have some shampoos to try out.

First i thought id just hit you with some of the shampoos and a bit of price comparison.

Gotta say some of the brands are a bit vague as to how much to use and how much water to mix with but ill cover that as you read.

Some of the calculations ive rounded down or up a tad and obviously depending on how much water you use your may be adjusting your ratios.

The purpose of this started when i wanted to find a great pure shampoo, or which im lead to belive are pure shampoos, but a couple got added to the mix. So i will highlight the ones that are not pure in red

Im basing my calcs on 10 litres of water

First up
Autoglym HD shampoo, they recommend 60ml a wash
1 litre for around £15 , 16 washes at about 93p a wash,
Autoglym pure shampoo, they recommend 30ml a wash
1 litre for around £6.50 , 33 washes at about 19p a wash, 
5 litres for around £20 , 165 washes at about 12p a wash,


Bilt hamber Autowash, recommended 5ml a wash so very potent
500ml for around £15 , 100 washes at 15p a wash
1 litre at £25, 200 washes at 12.5p a wash


Angel was enigma ceramic infused shampoo, 15ml a wash
500ml for £18.95 , 33 washes at 57p a wash
Angel wax superior shampoo, 10ml a wash
500ml for £9 , 50 washes at 18p a wash
5 litre for £40 , 500 washes at 8p a wash


Valet pro concentrated car wash, 60ml a wash
500ml , £5, 8 washes at 62p
5 litre, £20, 83 washes at 24p
Valet pro poseidon car wash, 60ml a wash
500ml, £7, 8 washes at 87p
5 litre, £25, 83 -washes at 30p


Sonax rich foam shampoo, 50ml a wash
1 litre , £10.95, 20 washes at 54p


Britemax pure max, 5ml a wash maybe
now being an american company they claim that dillution is upto 2000,1
473ml, £14.95, 94 washes at 15p
3784ml, £48.95, 756 washes at 6p
Britemax clean max, 45ml a wash
473ml, £8.95, 10 washes at 89p
3784ml, £32.95, 84 washes at 39p


G3 pro highshine shampoo, 30ml a wash
500ml, £7.50, 16 washes at 46p 
G3 pro wash and wax, 30ml a wash
500ml, £8.50, 16 washes at 53p


Dodo born to be mild, 12.5 ml per wash
250ml, £9, 20 washes at 45p
5000ml, £90, 500 washes at 22.5p
Dodo supernatural, 8ml per wash
250ml, £13, 35 washes at 37p
500ml, £24, 70 washes at 34p


Poorboys super slick n suds, 30ml per wash
946ml, £13.70, 29 washes at 47p


Nanolex pure shampoo, 20ml or 50ml depending on ratio
750ml, £15.77, 37 washes at £0.78p using 20ml
15 washes at £1.05 using 50ml
5000ml, £75,  250 washes at £0.31p using 20ml
100 washes at £0.77 using 50ml


Liquid elements pearl rain, 50ml per wash
1000ml, £9, 20 washes at 45p
5000ml, £35, 100 washes at 35p


Carchem 1900,1 shampoo, 6ml per wash
500ml, £10.50, 89 washes at 12p
5000ml, £30, 890 washes at 3p


Autobrite citrus pearl, 25ml per wash
500ml, 10, 20 washes at 50p
5000ml, £25, 200 washes at 22.5p


G-techniq g wash, recommended 20-40ml so 30ml in the middle
500ml, £12.95, 16 washes at £0.80p
5000ml, £45, 160 washes at 28p


Infinity wax pure shampoo, very vague here just says upto 2000,1 so 5ml a wash
They dont actually state a recommended amount (WINNER OF POSSIBLY CHEAPEST WASH)
500ml, £8.99, 100 washes at 9p
5000ml, £29.99, 1000 washes at 3p


Car gods pure shampoo, 50ml per wash
500ml, £11.95 , 10 washes at £1.20, ( WINS THE MOST EXPENSIVE HERE)


Detailed online elite shampoo, 20ml to 40ml so again 30ml down the middle
500ml, £7.99, 16 washes at 49p
5000ml, £29.99, 166 washes at 19p


Simplewax suds, they say maximum of 1ml to 1 litre, but claim 5ml to work per wash
At 5ml
500ml, £8.99, 100 washes at 9p
5000ml, £35, 1000 washes at 3.5p
At 10ml
500ml, £8.99, 50 washes at 18p
5000ml, £35, 500 washes at 7p


Koche chemie nano magic, 50ml per wash
750ml, £9.95, 20 washes at 49p
10000ml, £60, 200 washes at 30p
Koche chemie As auto shampoo, 66ml per wash
1000ml, £7.15, 15 washes at 47p
10000ml, £26.95, 150 washes at 18p
Koche chemie Gsf gentle snow foam, can be used as a bucket wash at 50ml per wash
1000ml, £14.71, 20 washes at 73p


Anachem automotive gleam, 25ml per wash
1000ml, £13.95, 40 washes at 35p
2000ml, £18.95, 80 washes at 23.5p


There were a few shampoo that havent made it which i would like to try out if i coud get some
Adams blue car shampoo
Auto-glanz Pure 
Gyeon bathe
Tac systems mystic bubble
Kkd , although im not sure it may be the same as liquid elements i have

Anyone wanting to input on the dillution claims as you may of usee them, so please feel free


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Koch Chemie nano magic shampoo is one of my favourites :thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got some Gyeon bathe and mystic bubbles I could decant into some sample bottles if needed. Both fantastic shampoo. 

Mark


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

TonyHill said:


> Koch Chemie nano magic shampoo is one of my favourites :thumb:


Out of interest do you use this in place of a QD and what type of LSP do you have?



Citromark said:


> I've got some Gyeon bathe and mystic bubbles I could decant into some sample bottles if needed. Both fantastic shampoo.
> 
> Mark


Currently have both and Mystic B comfortably beats it based on my preferences. Apart from CarPro reset nothing comes close to it for me. Great through a foam lance too which is how i've been using it recently.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

That’s a lot of shampoo lol


----------



## autonoob (Jun 1, 2020)

This is a massive collection of car shampoo, some look promising.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

That’s an impressive commitment but huge thanks for committing 👍
Watching this
Cheers


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Regarding the Nanolex and your question about pump spray or foam lance application.
I only ever use the foam lance to apply shampoo.
Depends on shampoo but usually, 25-30ml in 400/500ml of water in lance.
My pressure washer dispenses around 9 litres for a full lance(I’ve done the BH auto foam calcs), so based on a shampoo having 25ml in 10 litres of water, then the ratio is a bit stronger but thereabouts.
I have a bucket full of fresh water to rinse and I find it an efficient way to wash a car. I would recommend this method regardless of shampoo type. And of course, any left over, can be saved for next time.
I have tried a pump spray but it’s a ball ache having to constantly pump but you could balance that off by having very little shampoo used. But then a shampoo would last years and as many others on here, I like to try different ones ongoing.
Nanolex is a very good shampoo though.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don’t think LE Pearl Rain is a pure shampoo..?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

:buffer:


MDC250 said:


> Don't think LE Pearl Rain is a pure shampoo..?


Just checked, no idea, nothing on the bottle, nothing on website.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

GC#65 said:


> Regarding the Nanolex and your question about pump spray or foam lance application.
> I only ever use the foam lance to apply shampoo.
> Depends on shampoo but usually, 25-30ml in 400/500ml of water in lance.
> My pressure washer dispenses around 9 litres for a full lance(I've done the BH auto foam calcs), so based on a shampoo having 25ml in 10 litres of water, then the ratio is a bit stronger but thereabouts.
> ...


So just to confirm you wash your car by foaming your shampoo on, then just sponge over with clean watr from bucket. Do you just foam over the once. I assume this technique relies on fairly thick foam that dwells long


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Out of interest do you use this in place of a QD and what type of LSP do you have?
> 
> Currently have both and Mystic B comfortably beats it based on my preferences. Apart from CarPro reset nothing comes close to it for me. Great through a foam lance too which is how i've been using it recently.


atbalfour, have you ever used any fireball shampoo's?

Reset is a fav for me has well.


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> So just to confirm you wash your car by foaming your shampoo on, then just sponge over with clean watr from bucket. Do you just foam over the once. I assume this technique relies on fairly thick foam that dwells long


I tend to foam a panel at a time and also give the wash mitt a blast, wash the panel and then rinse in the clean water, then move onto the next. The foam is never very thick, especially compared to a snow foam but if you do a panel at a time, it stays on for the minute or so you need it on there.

The other thing I have noted is that in summer, or really, any sunny weather, you can take the option to rinse the newly washed panel, so the suds don't dry out.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why do you need a pure shampoo


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> :buffer:
> 
> Just checked, no idea, nothing on the bottle, nothing on website.


https://krystalkleendetailstore.co.uk/products/le-pearl-rain-car-shampoo

"Gloss that stimulates" I think that is a tarted up way of saying gloss enhancer.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> Why do you need a pure shampoo


I wouldnt say i need one but seems to be the thing that everyone goes for nowdays so it leaves nothing behind on the coating they have.

Im not sure if they are better, but a shampoo that contains was does have more of a chance to leaves smears on the ppaint if it dries outi would of thought.

Seems like there more pure shampoos out there now


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> https://krystalkleendetailstore.co.uk/products/le-pearl-rain-car-shampoo
> 
> "Gloss that stimulates" I think that is a tarted up way of saying gloss enhancer.


Ah didnt see that


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I've tried a few and so far Adams is my go to. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

phillipnoke said:


> Why do you need a pure shampoo


LSP / protection infused shampoos are for me a total waste of time:

A) If using it as your actual shampoo (rather than as a follow up) you're applying that protection to a dirty car... simple. It's crazy. The concept of applying protection each wash (probably over traffic film etc) rather than after a decon is also counterproductive but not to the same extent...

B) Cars will be easier to dry, but still require separate drying!!! Running around the car with BSD / AG Aqua Wax type products actually make drying easier, quicker and add further lubrication to your towel making the drying process safer.

C) They don't provide as high performing or as long lasting protection as the same brand's QD and they tend to be expensive. Why spend more to get a worse overall result that is slower?!

There is literally no reason to use one, just another product to sell to people who don't have a clue. Pure shampoos are the way to go...


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I have the following..

BH Autowah (Best pure shampoo, used 99% of the time)
Meguiars Gold Class (Used occasionally)
Chemical Guys Gloss Works. (Used occasionally)

I have tried a few & do still prefer BH & tend to use a QD or spray wax to finish every other wash.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Just to add BH Autowash is 5ml per 10 litres. As my wash bucket is filled almost to the top (20 litres) I add 10ml per wash


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

HI, I'm a long time BH Autowash user and I find I need to up the dosage quite a bit because of the very hard water in the London area, so I'd take that into consideration with all the samples depending on your local circumstances. 

Good Luck with the testing! Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> LSP / protection infused shampoos are for me a total waste of time:
> 
> A) If using it as your actual shampoo (rather than as a follow up) you're applying that protection to a dirty car... simple. It's crazy. The concept of applying protection each wash (probably over traffic film etc) rather than after a decon is also counterproductive but not to the same extent...
> 
> ...


Whilst I (speaking with my Mark hat on here) like to protect my paint, then wash to remove dirt form the protection layer, lets not forget that there is a significant portion of the population for whom washing the car, means exactly that, simply washing the car. That may be the end of their entire process, not polishing or protecting afterwards. Whilst that may not be how some of us here do it, for those that want an ail-in-one wash and gloss solution, a wash and wax or shampoo with beading properties or similar is an improvement on a pure shampoo for them and adds additional benefits.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I disagree.

Chem guys gloss worx is a great shampoo and does what it states.

Simples.



atbalfour said:


> LSP / protection infused shampoos are for me a total waste of time:
> 
> A) If using it as your actual shampoo (rather than as a follow up) you're applying that protection to a dirty car... simple. It's crazy. The concept of applying protection each wash (probably over traffic film etc) rather than after a decon is also counterproductive but not to the same extent...
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Autoglym said:


> Whilst I (speaking with my Mark hat on here) like to protect my paint, then wash to remove dirt form the protection layer, lets not forget that there is a significant portion of the population for whom washing the car, means exactly that, simply washing the car. That may be the end of their entire process, not polishing or protecting afterwards. Whilst that may not be how some of us here do it, for those that want an ail-in-one wash and gloss solution, a wash and wax or shampoo with beading properties or similar is an improvement on a pure shampoo for them and adds additional benefits.


Definitely, I call them beginners and generally there aren't too many on this forum. We're all enthusiastic enough to be on here.. wash and wax shampoos are sold as a time saver, but they aren't.. washing with your pure shampoo then drying with a microfibre and Aqua Wax (making drying quicker while protecting) is far quicker and more logical.



LeeH said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Chem guys gloss worx is a great shampoo and does what it states.
> 
> ...


That's great that it works for you Lee, for me it makes 0 sense for the reasons I explained.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

LeeH said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Chem guys gloss worx is a great shampoo and does what it states.
> 
> ...


Agreed, in my list of shampoos :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

splitting hairs? do wash and waxes/coatings actually last more then a week or 2? I'm all for different water behavior, maybe i can find my favorite lol


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I use the V07 shampoo, its not really wash and protect its wash and shine it leaves behind gloss enhancers. The advantages over a pure shampoo seems to be the ease of which the shampoo rinses off even after drying on and the gloss enhancers left behind.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

So had a bit of time today to test these 2 out
G3 wash and wax
G3 high shine shampoo







Up first wash and wax
The smell , well bit citrus lemon smell , not very strong, when added to the water theres pretty much no smell at all,

so this is 2 caps in the bucket so 30ml, which does create some good suds



The shampoo itself is very thick to the point i struggled to pour it out of the lid and had to wash the lid around in the water



To feel the shampoo between the fingers when mixed into the water doesnt really change the water too much, some shampoos i have used seem to feel a little more oily or slicker on this test.



First test with the grout sponge, i didnt find it offered that much lubrication or slickness, about average. Switched to the microfibre pad which was better but still not great.






Onto the next, high shine shampoo

No real smell on this one

Dillutiin, bottle doesnt actually say an amount, says squirt a small amount (bit annoying ) so 30ml the same.



The shampoo itself is way more watery then the wash and wax so much easier to measure out



Same amount of suds from it and felt again roughly the same in the water

First with the grout sponge i found this more slicker on the paint which improved even more with the microfibre pad, but still not as good as others i have tried.





Thoughts

Both shampoos rinsed away easy, but i feel this was because they both were pretty much gone from the paintwork. I didnt really feel that either shampoo transfered a good lather to the paintwork , i tried to get a picture at their best but the lather transfer was not great, and it didnt stay on the paint for long, which was easy when it came to rinsing. However after washing i did find it had dried out on the paint quite a bit and i had to go round with quick detailer. Bare in mind it was sunny but not a warm day by any means.

As you can see from the swabs both shampoos cleaned what it needed to so i cant fault it there.

i found both shampoos to be ok but you would really need to be quick to rinse or be in shade to use them to their best. They are both potentially 2 of the most expensive shampoos in this test so we will see how they compare


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry guys , been dragging this one out, not had time lately but managed another 2 today and hopefully get a few more done as a bit of time off now.

Sonax extreme rich foam shampoo
Car gods pure shampoo



Up first sonax
The smell , a strong berry smell which makes it very pleasant to use , even after its been diluted

so this is 2 caps in the bucket so 50ml, which does create alot of suds and creates them easily so very high foaming



The shampoo itself is fairly watery so easily poured from the lid of the bottle



To feel the shampoo between the fingers when mixed into the water does actually feel more lubed then the others i have used so far which all felt quite thin. You can definatly tell there is something in the water with this one

First test with the grout sponge, got lubrication and its really foamed well when it was being aggitated, then onto the microfibre pad where it improved in slickness greatly. Again producing high foam on the car body which dwelled for a good amount of time.






Onto the next, car gods pure shampoo



Small hint of lemonade scent i think, but you cant really notice it too much when in use

Dillution is 3 caps worth at 50ml to the bucket



The shampoo itself is more thicker then the sonax and if your using the cap to measure you may need to rinse the cap in the bucket to fully empty it.

Good amount of suds in the bucket but nothing like the sonax on this comparison

First with the grout sponge, i only used it with the sponge every quickly as i found the sponge gripped the paint too much for my liking as if the shampoo wasnt there offering any lubrication. Things improved drastically with the microfibre pad offering some good levels of lubrication but again no real lather was created with this shampoo, and it didnt hang around on the panel for long.






Thoughts

Both shampoos rinsed away easy, and they were both better then the previous shampoos in the test. The sonax shampoo transfered great lather onto the panel and even created more when in use.
The additional scent from the sonax made it a bit more pleasant to use aswell. Both shampoos offered good cleaning ability and when the car was dried the paint was left clear with no water spots.
Im not entirely sure but the car gods shampoo says its a pure shampoo but i felt like that side of the car seemed a bit more water repelant then the sonax side, may just be the previous coating left but wether or not it does contain anything im not sure.

Both shampoos are pleasant to use, i personally preferred the sonax as i felt it was slicker and the car gods shampoo comes in at £1.20 per wash so is the most expensive shampoo on test so i supose i expected to love it.

As with previous shampoos i used what was left in each bucket to clean my wheels, both cleaned well but the sonax again was far superior at foaming when aggitated.

Just a little extra test here as i got a autoglym insta dry cloth, ill be using this for a bit now to see how i get on with it co lared to my usual klin korea twisted towel.

So straight out the packet its quite a hard piece of cloth and it doesnt have any intrictiins on how to use it. Some people may want that. Anyway after i pre soaked and tinsed it i got to work and to be fair it made a good job of drying the car. Yes it did need more 
Asses then my klin towel but it did move smoothly over the paint. The real benefit of this over my klin was the size and the fact to could ring it out. I often feel my klin is just to big and you end up with basically a soaking wet beach towel with will take days to dry.
This certainly would be great for smaller areas and door shuts, even used it on the wheels to dry them. Will see how it fairs over the next few washes but overall seems quite good. I had one like this years ago made by black magic i think. Befors i got further into detailing.
Anyway a few pics and just to show how it faired after one pass.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've found the Sonax red shampoo to not need as much as suggested. using a larger Meguiars bucket I'm needing 1 cap of shampoo.

the AG towel is an interesting one. I still use it but its not mo go to towel yet. I've not found it to absorb that well around glass and shuts etc where water congregates, but on a full panel works very well. I've dug out my original uber yellow towels from i4detailing and polishedbliss again and very pleased with them still


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I’ve not used many shampoos in the last couple of years, but I had a WoWo’s shampoo that I bought at Waxstock a few years back and a bouncers slick mick that I bought last Black Friday and I’m still sticking with my car chem 1900-1 as it’s so much better


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

First up, Valet pro poseidon car wash

This is 60ml per wash so on the higher side of the dillutiin table, the liquid itself is fairly thin but foamed up well in the bucket after adding water

Has a bit of a lemony smell but once diluted in water you struggle to smell anything.

i found it nice and slick, not a massive amount of foam lather was produced on the bodywork. It didnt stay on the bodywork for long either, it dried out fairly quickly but dried clear, no smears or water marks were left. Cost per wash is on the higher side but the fact it dries clear and rinses off well is a bonus.

Next valet pro concentrated car wash

Now with the concentrated car wash, i was a little confused that its called concentrated car wash as it has the same dillution ratio as the poseidon.

The liquid itself is much thicker straight out of the bottle and has a stronger smell, not really sure what it smells is though, maybe fresh linen.

Foamed up pretty much identical to the poseidon

As you can hopefully see from the pics this one lathered up on the bodywork more and i felt it was a little slicker then the poseidon, it stayed on the bodywork longer but if left to dry it did leave some smears behind which was a bit suprising as i dont think this one contains any wax where as the poseidon does.

In conclusion i was very happy with both shampoos and i will definately be trying both out again as i would like to try outon a warmer day. I personally found it hard to chose between these as i prefered using the concentrated wash but felt the poseidon actually finished better.

Both these shampoos are mid range price wise and i woruld probably say they are as good any anything else i have used so far but cheaper, so currently on top


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Where did you purchase the red microfibre mitt/pad from? :thumb:



Clean-my-sxi said:


> First up, Valet pro poseidon car wash
> 
> This is 60ml per wash so on the higher side of the dillutiin table, the liquid itself is fairly thin but foamed up well in the bucket after adding water
> 
> ...


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> Where did you purchase the red microfibre mitt/pad from? :thumb:


They are klin ones, no idea what retailer though as they were a birthday present


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> They are klin ones, no idea what retailer though as they were a birthday present


Cheers dude! 👍


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

So had a bit of time today to test these 2 out
Nanolex pure shampoo
Liquid elements , pearl rain



Up first nanolex pure
The smell , i would say a fresh linen smell, fairly pleasant but not very noticeable when dilluted in the bucket

Dillution is either 500-1 or 200-1 on this so i went with 500-1 40ml in the bucket, created some good suds, probably not as many as the previous shampoos used



Its very very watery and coms with a handy nozzle to make dosing the product easier



I decided to drop the feel test betwen the fingers as so far its been really hard to notice any real difference between the shampoos and i dont think anything mixed with 15 litres of water is gonna leave much behind for to notice when rubbing between my bare fingers.

First with the grout sponge, straight away i knew this was going to be good as its the first shampoo to really make the grout sponge glide. Good lather was created which dwelled well on the body. Switched over to the micro pad and it was even more of a dream to use, this was amazing compared to others ive used previously.




Next, liquid elements pearl rain

Lovely smell on this, id say berries,

50ml of product in the bucket gave good foam results and kept the scent quite strong aswell



The shampoo itself is a little thicker then the nanolex, not much so still was nice and easy to pour out without having to rinse the measuring cup out.



Using the grout sponge again it was ok , probably on par with the sonax i previously used. A good lather was created whiched also hung around for a while. When moving onto the micropad lubricity was also very good , again as good as anything else i have used previously maybe even a bit better.




Thoughts

Cleaning power on both shampoos was very good, though the car was fairly light soiling.

So this is the first time i have really seen the benefit of testing with a grout sponge first, with the other shampoos it has been hard to tell which shampoo has been more lubricated whilst using the grout sponges, but here it was so clearly evident that the nanolex shampoo was so slick it made even using the grout sponge glide more then any other shampoo ive used so far. Then when using the microfibre pad, the nqnolex was unreal, it was like trying to hold on to a bar of soap. So far this is the best shampoo ive used, though on the pricey side it was way ahead of the others for lubricity.

The pearl rain shampoo was a good shampoo and also well lubed, to be honest i didnt realise it had gloss enhancers so shouldnt really of been in the test but, definatly glad i tried it. It is well lubricated and the foam and suds are great and in all honesty i would put it on par with the sonax ive previously used. Again not the cheapest here on test by any means , but they do offer a good assprtment of fragrances and i think if ypu were looking for a more retail type shampoo this would be one to go for over others available in your local car shop or supermarket. It does have a nice luxury feel about it and so does the packing and labelling.

Both shmpoos rinsed and finished well, it was a cold day so would be nice to see how both perform on a warmer day


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Cracking write up and thanks for sharing 👍


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I think my current order from which i have tested so far would be 
1st, nanolex
2nd somax or liquid element
3rd valet pro concentrate
4th valetpro posiedon
5th g3 car high shine
6th car gods 
7th g3 wash and wax

Hopefully more to come this weekend weather permitting, getting towards some of the more value for money shampoos aswell as ive tested the more expensive shampoos so far

I have some gyeon bathe on the way to add to the test so only
Tac mystic bubble
Carbon lusso
Adams blue 
Auto-glanz Pure and their valet plus range
Tac systems mystic bubble
Kkd 
Wax planet lava

Which i will try to get hold of at some point


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I have some gyeon bathe on the way to add to the test so only
> Tac mystic bubble
> Carbon lusso
> Adams blue
> ...


I could get you samples of Adams Blue and Wax Planet Lava if it would help?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Kenan said:


> I could get you samples of Adams Blue and Wax Planet Lava if it would help?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


That would be great


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Great reviews so far, Big fan of Carbon Collective Lusso for sure the slickest shampoo I have used , Carpro Reset is fantastic and all the Garage Therapy shampoos work very very well.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> That would be great


I'll send you a PM

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

The weather here has been an absolute nightmare for weeks so im well behind with the testing, i have this week off but guess what the snow is coming.

It was a partly dry day today so saw a chance to get a quick wash and review in.

So got a new mitt from gtechniq to try out, basically the equivalent to the klin pad i currently have but in mitt form.

The autoglym drying towel was also being used again



Britemax clean max shampoo, contains enhancers
Britemax pure max shampoo



Up first britemax clean max
The smell , not sure what it is, but quite pleasant when in use

Dillution is around 45ml, created some good suds, not up there with the others though



The product is super thick so not easy measuring out, i completely forgot to take the usual picture.

First with the grout sponge, from previous tests i find that if its good with the grout sponge then it will be fairly lubed and slick and this was. Still not as good as the nanolex but pretty decent and as before things got better with the mitt and pad.








Britemax pure max

Smell seemed the same as the clean max , maybe a bit less strong though

Dillution is at 2000,1 so 7ml in the bucket this time, one of the top economical shampoos on test so high hopes for this one. Gave slightly less suds then clean max



The shampoo is probably just as thick as the clean max so again not easy to measure out into the bucket.

If im honest i was not very impressed with this one, i found it gave little lubricity compared to the clean max which was far better i feel., things were better with the mitts compared to the grout sponge but i just wasnt a fan.






Thoughts

Britemax clean max i feel is a very good shampoo, has good lubricity and cleaning power, good smell, rinsed well, lathered well and gave a good finish. My only gripe with it is that its more expensive then others on test. 
Britemax pure, now being that this one is in the top 5 for most cost effective i was hopeing this one was going to be good, i may even give this one another go at a higher dillution raye to see if it improves but then it wont be as cost effective so i can only give my opinion using it at the 2000,1. I didnt find it had much slickness or lubricity, not much lather either. Yes it cleaned, smell was good and rinsed away easy. And maybe others in the test at the same price point will be the same so im going to hang onto this one until the lther closer priced shampoos are tested.

Still nanolex at the top for me currently

Final note the autoglym dryingtowel was in use again. I do quite like it but for the smaller areas like door shute and the wheels, it is capable of drying the entire car but you would need to ring it out a few times due to the size, having said that if they made it bigger it would be harder to ring out.

Gtechniq microfibre mitt, i very much liked this, im not sure if i prefer it to my current pad, i tried using this as a pad and im sure when you use pad they give off more lather then if using as a mitt. I will continue to use for the tests to see which i prefer in the long run.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Another 2 shampoos for review
Autoglym hd shampoo
Autoglym pure shampoo




First AG Pure
The smell , cherry , not very strong once dilluted but its there

2 caps in the bucket so 30ml, which creates an average amount of suds



The shampoo itself is fairly thick but does pour out the lid ok



So as with the other tests , i tested the shampoo with the sponge, then the wash mitt, then the wash pad.
Got to say i was fairly happy with how well lubed this shampoo was, not outstanding but certainly better then alot of the previous ones, baring in mind this is a pure shampoo. Some of the good shampoo before felt slickish but did have enhancers in which i feel may help with the lubricity.






next, hd shampoo



Again not a strong smell, probaly a bit more noticeable then the pure .

Dillutiion is 3 caps so 45ml, which is a fair bit more then the pure

The shampoo is more thicker and i had to rinse out each cap full to get it out to measure correctly



Now this probably has the best suds ive used so far, very foamy.

This shampoo was slicker then the pure and created a real rich lavour, really impressed with this, easily the second best shampoo ive used so far.






Thoughts

the pure shampoo i was pleasantly suprised with, i dont know why but i wasnt expecting it to be great but it was really good and the bonus of it is being easily accessible to buyers.

The hd shampoo was better then the pure , theres no question, however it does have enhancers in it which means it isnt really in this category for testing. And the price of it is high sitting at nearly a £1 a wash. Is it worth that, is it that much better then the pure.

From here i decided to go back to the last review and re test the britemax pure against the autog,ym pure.

Ao both buckets have exactly 10 litres in.

The autoglym 30ml product
The britemax 5ml product



The britemax did have the slight edge on suds.

So i tried both shampoos over the panels, the autoglym i feel just had the edge for slickness and for lavour created. So i feel that was the better shampoo overall. The britemax is slightly cheaper per wash but once you gactor in delievry costs the ag is cheaper.
I will be holding onto the ag pure for the time being to put it up against others later.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

So another few tests of shampoos today, bare in mind im not really testing the cleaning power at this point, its more ease of use and how lubed they are, the plan is to narrow down the amount to a few and then go from there.

Got to say it is getting harder to determine which ones are slicker as some are so close to each other.

Today it was
Car chem shampoo
Detailed online elite

Then

Infinity wax pure
Simplewax suds

So the pics are in order of the shampoos in use.

The car chem was good however the elite shampoo was more slick in use, dillution ratios are massively different with the elite being 30ml to car chems 6 ml for this amount of water.

The elite smelled better and produced a beter lather, there was nothing wrong with the car chem as it performed perfectly fine and actually worked at the stated dillution so it is concentrated.

Onto the next 2 , now these are two are supposidly the most economical shampoos in the test along with the carchem.

So 5ml from both products , the simplewax just had nothing at 5ml though i find the instructions a little bit unclear, so it does say its tested at 5ml to 10l and it performed outstanding, but they really recomend 10ml to 10 litres max.
At 5ml it just was not slick at all so i quickly changed to 10ml where it became a much better shampoo in use, much more slick and more lather.
The infinity wax actually did fine at 5ml however imdo feel like it does need a slightly higher ratio so maybe 5ml to 10ml. If htis is the case ot no longer makes these 2 shampoos as economical as others.

The carchem actually was fine at 6ml compared to the simplewax and the infinity so is probably more cost effective overall.

All of these four shampoos seemed great, but i was pleasantly suprised at the elite shampoo compared to the others.
However even if you double dose the simplewax and the infinity they do still work out cheaper then the elite


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice write up... thank God you've abandoned the sponge!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> Nice write up... thank God you've abandoned the sponge!


Yeah tbh i was just trying to be a bit more thorough to see if the sponge was better with any of the shampoos.

Until i started doing them i didnt really know how the tests would go and tbh its hard to show people what a shampoo is like and try to describe the differences.

Also with regards to rating the shampoo a points system seems quite hard so im trying to place them more in a catogory of average, and standout because in all honesty none of the shampoos are bad, theres just a couple so far which have a standout feature about them.

Theres plenty more to try so hopefully i will try to get it down to a smaller collection to look at them more in depth


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> The hd shampoo was better then the pure , theres no question, however it does have enhancers in it which means it isnt really in this category for testing.


Glad you like the UHD Shampoo! In the interest of clarity and accuracy, UHD Shampoo is a pure shampoo. *UHD Shampoo does not contain enhancers, waxes, water replant films or similar.* The UHD Shampoo was designed to complement UHD Wax - we wanted a shampoo that would not affect the beading produced by the UHD Wax, we wanted something that would wash the dirt off the wax layer and bring the beading back. When we added the UHD Ceramic Coating this year, the same idea would apply, let the coatings do the beading, use the shampoo to remove the dirt.

There is some top line info on what is on and what is not in our 3 retail shampoo options here https://www.autoglym.com/blog/2017/05/03/which-shampoo-do-i-need/

Hope that improves the thread as a learning resource, wanted to nip that rumour in the bud before it blossoms into something, got enough on our hands fighting the "SRP is all fillers" war at the moment...


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Autoglym said:


> Glad you like the UHD Shampoo! In the interest of clarity and accuracy, UHD Shampoo is a pure shampoo. *UHD Shampoo does not contain enhancers, waxes, water replant films or similar.* The UHD Shampoo was designed to complement UHD Wax - we wanted a shampoo that would not affect the beading produced by the UHD Wax, we wanted something that would wash the dirt off the wax layer and bring the beading back. When we added the UHD Ceramic Coating this year, the same idea would apply, let the coatings do the beading, use the shampoo to remove the dirt.
> 
> There is some top line info on what is on and what is not in our 3 retail shampoo options here https://www.autoglym.com/blog/2017/05/03/which-shampoo-do-i-need/
> 
> Hope that improves the thread as a learning resource, wanted to nip that rumour in the bud before it blossoms into something, got enough on our hands fighting the "SRP is all fillers" war at the moment...


Ah sorry there for some reason i thought it had enhancers in it, im not sure why, i had in my head it said on the packet. Cracking shampoo though its just the price point is a little steep


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Ah sorry there for some reason i thought it had enhancers in it, im not sure why, i had in my head it said on the packet. Cracking shampoo though its just the price point is a little steep


I think that's the bodywork conditioning shampoo!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Lots of people think it got additives, had many arguments about it on Facebook

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------

